# LARGE print versions of the Bible



## Richard King (Dec 26, 2005)

In my online googling I am having trouble finding the Reformation Study Bible with BIG print for increasingly weak eyes. Anyone know a source?


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Dec 26, 2005)

Good luck. 

I use to work at a Bible bookstore some **** years ago. I use to get a kick out of the little old ladies who would come in and ask for a pocket sized giant print Bible. 

To make a larger print on of a study Bible is nearly impossible because of all of the content. I believe you will be looking for a long time. Get a magnifying sheet. 
Sorry, Old King


[Edited on 12-27-2005 by puritancovenanter]


----------



## Pilgrim (Dec 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Richard King_
> In my online googling I am having trouble finding the Reformation Study Bible with BIG print for increasingly weak eyes. Anyone know a source?



Unfortunately, I think you will be looking in vain, unless they come out with a large print version. I actually can't think of any Study Bible that is available in large or giant print, since space is at a premium in Study Bibles. I think the NIV study Bible may be an exception. 

Take a look at the original New Geneva Study Bible (same as the Reformation SB but with NKJV) and you'll see that the ESV Reformation Study Bible's print is much larger and easier on the eyes. I recently bought a NGSB off ebay (in like new condition) and can't see how anyone could use it for prolonged study or for their main Bible. Not only is the print small, but at times is rather faint, especially the red letters. 

The MacArthur Study Bible is the best study Bible I've seen WRT readable type. Part of this is the type and font and part is that it is black letter, which generally is easier on the eyes, at least it's easier on mine. The study notes in the MacArthur are as easy or easier on the eyes as the text in the NGSB. 

Only recently have I had problems with "weak" eyes. Maybe it's because I usually wear glasses these days instead of contacts, which I wore almost exclusively for about 15 years.


----------

